# Euro 2012 Czech Republic - Poland 16 June



## OddsPoster (Jun 16, 2012)

16 Jun 21:45

Czech Republic - Poland

3.20

3.20

2.34


----------



## markvighan (Jun 16, 2012)

This is very important match for both teams in terms of gualifying further. Poland need to win to qualify, Czech Rep. will be satisfied with a draw. Looking back to their group results, we can say that both teams had their up and downs but Czechs has made a better impression on me so far. Poland was very lucky in their matches and could have really lost both: they were very lucky that Greeks missed penalty and that Russians didn't extend the 1:0 lead till B?aszczykowski scored. On the other hand Czechs lost first match easily to Russia (we can even say to easily) but than won surely with Greece. Moreover in my opinion Czechs have a better physical preparation and are in good situation cause Poland, who have an average defence, must go forward and this is an ideal place for counterattacks. Summing up, I think that Czech Rep. is slightly better than Poland and the odds are in favour of hosts thus making the value to lie definitely on guests side. GL!


----------



## VitoCatindig (Jun 16, 2012)

You're rigtht this is awesome to watch later.
I'm on the side of Czech!

Goodluck everyone!


----------

